# Large Male plus Small Female Equals?



## V8Supercars (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been a shepherd lover and owner for about 20 years. I am 51 years myself this year and in the process of choosing what I feel will be the last shepherd I own, assuming it lasts 13 or 14 years, I hope he will be with me into my retirement. I have come across a breeder with a champion male, he is strong and with serious strings to his bow, I'd say quite a large boy at around 36 kilograms, about 78-80 pounds. The mum is also a champion however when I went to visit the breeder on the weekend the first thing that stood out was how tiny the mum is. She is real small, almost the height of say a border collie (okay maybe a little taller but not much), whilst dad as stated is big, like a police dog. The breeder tells me these two champion bloodlines should produce strong male pups which should be up there with dad's stature. I have placed a deposit for a male but I cannot help wonder, is he likely to turn out small or is it completely possible he will mirror dad? Thanks in advance from Australia.:surprise:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi V8 - your first three posts will need moderator approval to show up on the board - that is why you never saw this one until now. I'll lock this post, and answers to your question can be directed to your other thread.


----------

